# Should I jump ship to D*? maybe U-verse? stick with E*? who has the brighter future?



## jacag04 (Jul 12, 2006)

I really am pleased with E* but I hear a lot of good things about D* and their HD content. U-verse is out there and "sounds" pretty good. One thing I like about E* is their pocketdish with new models coming out in January. Do the others have the same technology?


----------



## JeffChap (Feb 10, 2007)

Be aware that with the current implementation of U-verse, you can only receive one HD signal in your house at a time, regardless of the number of receivers you have.


----------



## old7 (Dec 1, 2005)

If you are happy with Dish Network then stay. You already have an investment in equipment and time (it takes time to learn any new system). 

Why jump ship if you are happy?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

If USB connected devices are of interest, it appears that only E* is providing options at this time. Thomson (RCA) introduced "DIRECTV2Go" capable Lyra X3000 at the 2006 CES. Very little mention has been made since and virtually nothing from D*.

Only you can decide if the HD programs available to you with each service is appealing. The one caveat that I offer is that there isn't much HD programming on a number of the name brand channels that DIRECTV carries. A handful of them have no regularly scheduled HD programming at all.


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

harsh said:


> *.
> 
> The one caveat that I offer is that there isn't much HD programming on a number of the name brand channels that DIRECTV carries. A handful of them have no regularly scheduled HD programming at all.


Thats true on a few of them, however there are many popular original series being shown in HD right now that are only available on D*


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

msmith198025 said:


> Thats true on a few of them, however there are many popular original series being shown in HD right now that are only available on D*


As many as four even.


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

harsh said:


> As many as four even.


id say more, however i dont have the list


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

msmith198025 said:


> id say more, however i dont have the list


If you need a list, they must not be that compelling.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

I've already said this at least once before. THERE IS NO WAY I'D TRADE DIRECTV's HD LINEUP WITH WHAT E* OFFERS. But that's just me.

With that said. If DIRECTV's lineup interests you? GO FOR IT.


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

harsh said:


> If you need a list, they must not be that compelling.


No, its just that there are so many HD channels to watch now, i cant possibly watch them all


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

braven said:


> I've already said this at least once before. THERE IS NO WAY I'D TRADE DIRECTV's HD LINEUP WITH WHAT E* OFFERS. But that's just me.
> 
> With that said. If DIRECTV's lineup interests you? GO FOR IT.


Thats a good way to put it.
If Voom would interest you E* is your choice, if not and more recognizable(although to some not actually better) nationals are your choice, go with D*


----------



## He Save Dave (Jun 6, 2006)

OP, I'm debating on switching as well. We don't get our locals in HD with E* which sucks.


----------



## stogie5150 (Feb 21, 2006)

I may be in for a LONG wait, but I've decided that the first comapny that sells me HD ONLY will get my business. I was tired of paying for 9,673 SD channels I do not like, have no interest in, and on top of that the PQ is in the toilet. Satellite SD in partcular looks TERRIBLE after D* and E* get done downrezzing and bitstarving it. :nono: 

I am settling in for a long wait. :lol: 

For now its OTA and FTA for me. All free except for equipment, that I already had anyway.


----------



## highway2 (Mar 21, 2007)

I downloaded new plug-in for archos 605 and dishnetwork receivers(622 & 722). Six hours of tinman downloaded in 25 minutes. This is a good
reason to keep dishnetwork. I also have to believe that dishnetwork and
slingmedia will have a few tricks up their sleeve.


----------

